# Wills in the UAE



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering if anybody is familiar with wills in the uae? As an expat I'm not sure how that works.
What is the cost of drafting a will? I don't know where to start and what to ask for. Many thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Very familiar.

Take a look at this Where there’s a Will… | Financialuae's Blog


and then contact me for more details


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba - how much does it cost (ballpark) to go through the whole process of drafting and signing a will? And how much will it cost to translate and attest?
Of course it will depend on the individual circumstances and requirements but is there a rough guide to the costs?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Elphaba - how much does it cost (ballpark) to go through the whole process of drafting and signing a will? And how much will it cost to translate and attest?
> Of course it will depend on the individual circumstances and requirements but is there a rough guide to the costs?


For a single person costs start at AED 2,850. From AED 4,850 for a couple. These are for wills arranged by an experienced lawyer. I know they are competitive for Dubai.

There is no need to have the will translated into Arabic and attested at outset. That is expensive so can be done post mortem and not at all if you don't die in Dubai. See info on the link in earlier post.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot Elphaba.


----------

